# Germany building a European Army.



## Deleted member 12579 (Jun 10, 2018)

Interesting. This is a year old but few are aware of this. I question its effectiveness.


Germany Is Quietly Building a European Army Under Its Command


----------



## Gunz (Jun 10, 2018)

It was overdue even a year ago. 

Fear of German rearmament/militarization should've waned in the rubble of Berlin in '45 and died when the Wall came down in '89. If the CR and Romania want to muscle up with the Bundeswehr, fine. If the Japanese want to shift from a defensive to a more aggressive military, bring it. The world is a different place, a dangerous place...and it's getting smaller all the time.


----------



## Deleted member 12579 (Jun 10, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> It was overdue even a year ago.
> 
> Fear of German rearmament/militarization should've waned in the rubble of Berlin in '45 and died when the Wall came down in '89. If the CR and Romania want to muscle up with the Bundeswehr, fine. If the Japanese want to shift from a defensive to a more aggressive military, bring it. The world is a different place, a dangerous place...and it's getting smaller all the time.



My concern is French president Macron is calling for a united European government based in Berlin. What if this comes to frutation? They will have some serious military potential if they get on the same page.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jun 10, 2018)

A strong Germany is actually a good thing right now, I don't see this being a issue and it will be a plus for the US.  Have to read up on the European Government thing.  But I could see several EU countries coming together to deal with what is going on in Europe right now. They created Europol a while back and it seems to be working pretty well, while the US is not a member country, we are very involved in it....I've had some dealings with Europol and the partnership worked really well.  Home


----------



## Gunz (Jun 10, 2018)

Quote @Eagle 92-94 :
_My concern is French president Macron is calling for a united European government based in Berlin. What if this comes to frutation? They will have some serious military potential if they get on the same page._


The UK won't go for it, neither will the Scandinavians. Personally, I think a Euro Superstate is wishful thinking and power-envy...a Socialist dream.


----------



## Deleted member 12579 (Jun 10, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Quote @Eagle 92-94 :
> _My concern is French president Macron is calling for a united European government based in Berlin. What if this comes to frutation? They will have some serious military potential if they get on the same page._
> 
> 
> The UK won't go for it, neither will the Scandinavians. Personally, I think a Euro Superstate is wishful thinking and power-envy...a Socialist dream.



Visegrad seems like they have some solidarity but they are limited in their force projection among other things.


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 10, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Quote @Eagle 92-94 :
> _My concern is French president Macron is calling for a united European government based in Berlin. What if this comes to frutation? They will have some serious military potential if they get on the same page._
> 
> 
> The UK won't go for it, neither will the Scandinavians. Personally, I think a Euro Superstate is wishful thinking and power-envy...a Socialist dream.



Does it matter what UK thinks? I think they are largely irrelevant in Europe now. But I agree about Scandinavia, they're coming up with some pretty interesting alliances all on their own.

Part of me thinks, go ahead and do it. We know enough now that another super-state trying to take over control of the world by a mad man will never happen. But we said that after World War 1, too.


----------



## AWP (Jun 10, 2018)

Europe could form a Voltron and it will suck, and always suck, until their governments figure out how to act. The French have their moments, the Germans are haunted by WWII, the Brits have some fight in them but I question their country's military leadership, the Poles are rabble, and Eastern Europe is like an African military with better funding.

You have to start somewhere, but this idea, if it even bears fruit, is about 5 years away from being relevant. The nations need to spend money on their militaries and loosen their emotional shackles.


----------



## Deleted member 12579 (Jun 10, 2018)

AWP said:


> Europe could form a Voltron and it will suck, and always suck, until their governments figure out how to act. The French have their moments, the Germans are haunted by WWII, the Brits have some fight in them but I question their country's military leadership, the Poles are rabble, and Eastern Europe is like an African military with better funding.
> 
> You have to start somewhere, but this idea, if it even bears fruit, is about 5 years away from being relevant. The nations need to spend money on their militaries and loosen their emotional shackles.



I've always heard good things about Poland's GROM.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 10, 2018)

Eagle 92-94 said:


> My concern is French president Macron is calling for a united European government based in Berlin. What if this comes to frutation? They will have some serious military potential if they get on the same page.


I'm not tracking that.  Where are you seeing that info?

It doesn't seem like the French to do something like this.  There's already a "united European government" in Brussels, it's called the EU.  And it's hard for me to fathom how the country that once pulled out of NATO would want to give up their sovereignty to Germany, which by the way kicked France's ass twice in the last 100 years.


----------



## Deleted member 12579 (Jun 10, 2018)

Macron is exceptional. Not your typical Frenchman.

Macron calls for more unified Europe in call to action

Macron calls on Europe to reject isolationism, for EU to share a military force | CBC News


----------



## Deleted member 12579 (Jun 10, 2018)

Macron Hailed as European Unifier, but Reality Remains Elusive


----------



## AWP (Jun 10, 2018)

Eagle 92-94 said:


> I've always heard good things about Poland's GROM.



I saw about 3 or 4 of their battlegroup rotations in Afghanistan. GROM may well be awesome, but their line units were horrible. With that said, we have several of our members who have nothing but good things to say about the Polish, but what I saw and heard second hand? I am not impressed and at times disgusted.


----------



## Deleted member 12579 (Jun 10, 2018)

AWP said:


> I saw about 3 or 4 of their battlegroup rotations in Afghanistan. GROM may well be awesome, but their line units were horrible. With that said, we have several of our members who have nothing but good things to say about the Polish, but what I saw and heard second hand? I am not impressed and at times disgusted.



What allied units impressed you?


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jun 10, 2018)

Considering I gave up my spare eyepro and some other spare kit I had because GROM didn't deploy with all the shit they were supposed to (and this is no shit senior NCO pipehitter dragging his supply fuck that fucked his shit up along with to carry the shit and do horse trading to get mission capable) I dunno bout them being awesome.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 10, 2018)

Eagle 92-94 said:


> Macron is exceptional. Not your typical Frenchman.
> 
> Macron calls for more unified Europe in call to action
> 
> Macron calls on Europe to reject isolationism, for EU to share a military force | CBC News




The fact that Macron is not your typical Frenchman should alleviate some of your concern.

(Fuck them cunt wanker Socialists anyway...'Murica 👍😎)


----------



## BloodStripe (Jun 10, 2018)

The Moldovian EOD guys will always be my hero for their hooch. Their disarming of ieds was also effective.


----------

